# LGB Mogul (27192) - Smoke Issues... Help!



## Byrnesurfer (Nov 6, 2011)

I just bought a LGB Mogul 27192 and the smoke has been working beautifully until now. Long story short, it puffs a few times and them seems like it is getting clogged? Also, if I remember correctly the smoke stack came with a pin that sat in the middle of the stack. For some reason that is gone and I have no clue where it could have disappeared to (I haven't turned the engine upside down, etc.) Any ideas on what could be going wrong and what is needed to fix it?

Also, when emply I've been putting roughly 10 drops of smoke in. Is this the right amount or is that too much, not enough??

As always, thanks for your help guys!


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Try 2 or 3 drops at a time and see if that helps. If not, you may need to replace the smoke generator. 
If you would like to replace it with an LGB product, try contacting onlytrains.com, they usually have these things in stock.

Mohammed 

http://www.massothusa.com/
We at ALLAboutLGB.com want to wish all members of this forum a wonderful holiday season and a healthy and exciting New Year.
Our resolution for the New year is to keep your rails alive and powered by Massoth DCC.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You are going to need a new one. Call Axel Tillmann at Train-Li (*508-529-9166*). He is a sponsor of one of the forums here on MLS and he has a lot of LGB parts. He also advertizes in Garden Railways. You might also try Silver State Trains. They are the sponsor of this forum.

Do not pull the old one out and cut the wires until you have the new one. It is a relatively easy replacement unless you have to go fishing for the wires in the boiler. You will need a wire cutter and electrical tape for the fix.


Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

If my memory is correct, the "pin" you referred to is actually a very small tube. If it has gone missing, your unit probably will not work, as the evaporated smoke fluid actually rises through that tube. You may want to check with a parts supplier like Train-LI for a replacement smoke unit. Since you have the locomotive model number, they should be able to match you up with a replacement. 

Best of luck, 
David Meashey


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I would lay out a white disposable cloth and turn it upside down on it and see what falls out. Ten drops is quite a bit as it takes a while to heat up and you should let it all burn off. The smoking option is not a big deal especially if your unit has sound. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

the 'pin' in the center of the stack is several things. 

It is the heater element that boils the smoke fluid and is also a wick that soaks the fluid up the middle of the stack and keeps it next to the hot element. 

So, the smoke unit can not work without this part and a replacement 5 volt LGB smoke unit is needed. 

The black and white wires tell us it is a 5 volt unit as well as LGB only installed 5 volt smoke units and lights in the moguls.


----------

